# Ava Request



## Vincent T (Nov 3, 2008)

I have already gotten an avatar thanks to Gian. So can someone make me a Tayuya sig? Thanks alot.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 3, 2008)

wow,you're requesting so much the past few days...


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

Tadaaa.


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Gian, but can you remove Itachi- and put Tayuya?  Thanks! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, sure, just gimme a sec.

Bam!


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 3, 2008)

Gian is a beast.  amazing


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I was bored and made the sig. XD


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 3, 2008)

TY!  xD


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

... umm Tayuya, how'd you shrink the size?


----------

